
Trump Helped Nix Electric Car Tax Measure Sought by Tesla, GM - rhegart
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-16/trump-helped-nix-electric-car-tax-measure-sought-by-tesla-gm
======
JackRabbitSlim
Why _wouldn 't_ we give tax breaks to EV buyers given all that sweet gas tax
revenue EVs generate for general upkeep on infrastructure they use.

A broken clock is right twice a day. Corporations are just pissed they can't
jack the price of all their cars up by an extra $7500

